# Wenn events auftritt fireActionPerformed



## knopper (18. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Thread von Klasse A, weches prüpft auf Ereignisse. Wenn irgendwas auftriit, schickt dieses ein Event zu Klasse B implement ActionListenler.

Wie kann ich notify ein Objekt der Klasse B ?


Gruss


----------



## Beni (18. Mrz 2005)

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html#writewell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir wissen aus Erfahrung, dass Leute mit oberflächlichem und schlampigem Schreibstil auch oberflächliche und schlampige Denker und Coder sind (jedenfalls oft genug, um darauf wetten zu können). Solchen Leuten Fragen zu beantworten, lohnt sich nicht; mit dieser Zeit können wir etwas Besseres anfangen.



Mit anderen Worten, was willst du machen? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof :bahnhof:


----------



## 8ull23y3 (18. Mrz 2005)

???:L  Selten sowas gelesen brrr...
TIP -> Stell deine Fragen so das man sie versteht dann wird dir sicherlich weitergeholfen!
 :bahnhof:


----------



## knopper (21. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
Was ich machen will, ist:

Ich möchte Klasse A als Ereignisquelle definieren, und ein JPanel oder ein JButton(ActionListener) sollen bei A registrieren. Wie kann A Ereignisse an alle ActionListener informieren ?

Wo gibt es Beispiele ?

Gruss


----------



## Dreezard (21. Mrz 2005)

Siehe Observer, Observable oder PropertyChangeListener.
Wobei ich letzteres empfehlen könnte


----------



## Beni (21. Mrz 2005)

Meinst du sowas?

```
public class A{
  private List<ActionListener> listeners = new Vector<ActionListener>();

  public void add( ActionListener listener ){
    listeners.add( listener );
  }

  public void fireActionPerformed( ActionEvent e ){
    for( ActionListener listener : listeners )
      listener.actionPerformed( e );
  }
}
```


----------



## knopper (21. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Beni,

Ja genau das meine ich 

gruss


----------

